# what magazine do you read?



## macguy17 (Mar 13, 2002)

so... here goes.
(drumroll please)    (crash boom ow not the leg!)

...maybe not.


anyway, what magazines do you read? (please, don't say u know porn or anything like that )

Anyway I LOVE my MacAddict. What about u?


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 13, 2002)

Only MacAddict now.  But, I'm planning on letting my subscription run out.  I used to like MacAddict and dislike MacWorld, but now I've kind of switched.  MacAddict is too immature (Windows XP vs. Mac OS X article, April issue).

I'm generally able to get most of my reviews / Mac news from the internet, so I don't care about print too much right now.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 13, 2002)

I know what you mean. That was a pretty immature article.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 13, 2002)

MacWorld! 

I love Macworld! I was in my central library walking around and they had some boxes of magazines they were giving away. I was looking through them and there was a box filled to the brim with Macworlds! I carried that extreamly heavy box of magazines to my mom's car in the parking garage.

So I have a box of several hundred Macworlds here next to me. It's amazing to see how far computers have come in only a few years.

Anyway.
MacWorld!


----------



## Koelling (Mar 14, 2002)

I have to go with Mac addict but I don't have any subsciptions right now because I'm a broke college student  

You can only be young once, but you can be immature forever


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 14, 2002)

Macwelt, MacUP, MacMagazin and CT!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

mag-a-zin...e ? 

lol havent bought one in AGES 

Last time I bought one was at frankfurt/main airport cause I was bored and had nothing to do.

it was a MacWelt


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

SPORT ILLIUSTRATED! 

I have decided to be differnt and use a non-computer related magazine.  Geez, some of you guys need to live a little.   Just joking!


----------



## mrfluffy (Mar 14, 2002)

i used to read mac format (alright, good cover CDs), then they stopped selling it, and got mac user, for one issue. I have to go at least 7 miles for mac mags now, so i come here instead.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 14, 2002)

I currently read _Two Wheels_ and _Australian Motorcycle News_, and its been a while since I've picked up a Mac magazine. Australian Macworld is rather lightweight and all the overseas ones cost as much as a restaurant dinner in the city once they've been imported.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *i used to read mac format (alright, good cover CDs), then they stopped selling it, and got mac user, for one issue. I have to go at least 7 miles for mac mags now, so i come here instead. *



When did they stop selling macformat ?
I used to buy it (yes it was abit expensive since it was an import ) -- I am sure I saw some *recent* issues out...maybe I was mistaken.


----------



## rinse (Mar 14, 2002)

Macworld
Scientific American 
Next Gen
Wired
Comm Arts
Eweek (trade rag)
Chicago Trib (paper)


----------



## homer (Mar 14, 2002)

New Yorker

Mother Jones

Utne Reader.

Uh oh, me liberal.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 15, 2002)

How
Print
Communication Arts
ID
Computer Arts
MacAddict
Macworld

"Anyway I LOVE my MacAddict. What about u?"
   I used to like macaddict, now I think they are lame.  That XP vs MacOS was the biggest waste of trees ever.  damn them for that.


----------



## homer (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *No offense homer, but I find the New Yorker horribly boring.  It surprises me that someone who likes the New Yorker would take a moniker from The Simpson's cartoon! *



No offense taken, testuser.   

To me, life is about experiencing contrast.  From Homer singing about his baloney's first name, and selling his soul for a donut, to reading about the Sudanese Lost Boys and people who can solve the NY Times crossword in four minutes or less, contrast is good.  It keeps life interesting. 

And I'll be the first to admit that the New Yorker is often exceedingly boring.  I can usually only glean about one or two interesting articles from it.  And the cartoons?  Don't get me started on the cartoons.  Suffice it to say that I completely agree with that one Seinfeld episode where Elayne is trying to figure out the meaning of a cartoon.  Oh, and their movie reviews?  Nothing is EVER good according to them.  

Well, that's my $0.02.


----------



## mrfluffy (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> When did they stop selling macformat ?
> I used to buy it (yes it was abit expensive since it was an import ) -- I am sure I saw some *recent* issues out...maybe I was mistaken. *


i meant they stopped selling it where i live, and they did the same with mac user.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 15, 2002)

Today I have looked in the macfan(www.macfan.nl).


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 15, 2002)

I own only the five first albums from the seven displayed on the site. She has never replied on an email that I have send to her, but she has never refused to get one.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 18, 2002)

I do work for quite a few magazines, but tonight I do have a favorite. I just got home from the premier party for a new sports magazine that a couple of friends of mine put together (and that I did all the tech support for). They did a great job for their first issue and I was very proud to have played a part in it.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 19, 2002)

Motorcycle Consumer News (The best motorcycling mag I've found!)
New Scientist (OK, this one I cheat.  I read online, 'cus subscription is US$80/yr!)
Discover (What's new and interesting in the world of general science?)

I don't read print computer mags, usually.  I read computer articles online, and avoid paying for a subscription.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 21, 2002)

Forgot to mention, i read Science News occasionally.


----------

